# North West OOM - final push



## Val (Aug 29, 2014)

Morning all,

There is 6 weeks or so left before we all walk the fairways of Wallasey for our big final. So can I please urge everyone to get their matches in unless injury prevents and get your deposits in to Birchy.

The final day will only be the success we hope for if everyone commits to it and gets there games in.

Best of luck and I hope to see you all at Wallasey

I'm sure you've all seen this message a few times now but I make no apologies, the success of the OIM relies on the games getting played.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 29, 2014)

centuaryg5 or vikingman fancy this sunday?        ill pm you guys tonight if you don't see this message!   let me know lads!


----------



## Birchy (Aug 29, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			centuaryg5 or vikingman fancy this sunday?        ill pm you guys tonight if you don't see this message!   let me know lads!
		
Click to expand...

Centuryg5 isn't playing in it mate.

Just Vikingman left to play for you :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 29, 2014)

whats the story points wise those games for us?    comfy home 2 nil win?


----------



## Birchy (Aug 29, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			whats the story points wise those games for us?    comfy home 2 nil win? 

Click to expand...

Points average will be used :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 29, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Points average will be used :thup:
		
Click to expand...

good stuff la! :cheers:


----------



## peterlav (Aug 29, 2014)

Just waiting on big Dan's latest fitness test. I think Podge played him, must have shook his hand a bit vigorously and he's sidelined again!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 29, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Just waiting on big Dan's latest fitness test. I think Podge played him, must have shook his hand a bit vigorously and he's sidelined again!!!  

Click to expand...

Lol. Sorry guys. I'm just waiting on the after effects of the PRP injection to dissipate, then I'll know whether it was successful or not. I played Steve just before the injection and got properly and deservedly mullered. I should know in the next 7 days. If the elbow is still too painful then I'll have to offer everyone a walkover. The worse news is that if the PRP is not successful then I'll be forced to quit. The only other option is surgery, and that is not something I'm willing to undergo at this stage. 

Anyway, I'll keep everyone updated as soon as I know.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 29, 2014)

sounds like complete torture dan!  puts my driving woes into perspective!     keep the faith lad!


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 29, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			sounds like complete torture dan!  puts my driving woes into perspective!     keep the faith lad!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Gary.. It's just so frustrating. 90% of the time it feels just like a niggly injury, but the rest of the time it's a show stopper. The kids have even stopped asking to be picked up because they know how much it hurts.. To be 100% honest, if it wasn't for you guys, I'd have given up 3 months ago....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 29, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers Gary.. It's just so frustrating. 90% of the time it feels just like a niggly injury, but the rest of the time it's a show stopper. The kids have even stopped asking to be picked up because they know how much it hurts.. To be 100% honest, if it wasn't for you guys, I'd have given up 3 months ago....

Click to expand...

Keep going mate, hope the non-invasive option works well.


----------



## Val (Aug 30, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Lol. Sorry guys. I'm just waiting on the after effects of the PRP injection to dissipate, then I'll know whether it was successful or not. I played Steve just before the injection and got properly and deservedly mullered. I should know in the next 7 days. If the elbow is still too painful then I'll have to offer everyone a walkover. The worse news is that if the PRP is not successful then I'll be forced to quit. The only other option is surgery, and that is not something I'm willing to undergo at this stage. 

Anyway, I'll keep everyone updated as soon as I know.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Dan we have something in place if you can't play the games, you get yourself sorted first and foremost


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 30, 2014)

Cheers fellas. You'll just have to ignore me for a while. I'm obviously becoming a bit of a whiny, self pitying little girl. Was feeling good earlier this week so tried a few balls at the range. BIG mistake. Now I'm back to where I started.


----------



## peterlav (Aug 30, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Cheers fellas. You'll just have to ignore me for a while. I'm obviously becoming a bit of a whiny, self pitying little girl. Was feeling good earlier this week so tried a few balls at the range. BIG mistake. Now I'm back to where I started. 

Click to expand...

Would complete rest (from golf) for a few months, say March/April next year not help? Sounds lime a nightmare, feel ok one day then can't do anything the next. Hope all goes well mate


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 31, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Would complete rest (from golf) for a few months, say March/April next year not help? Sounds lime a nightmare, feel ok one day then can't do anything the next. Hope all goes well mate
		
Click to expand...

If the arm doesn't improve over the next few days then that's what my consultant is going to tell me to do. He did say that I would probably be Ok to return to golf soon, but he will probably change that advice.

 The big problem for me now is that if I leave it till April, then that's when my Club subs are due. After wasting the last 2 years, I'm not sure I could justify another grand based on a possibility that it may have healed. I did that this year and it didn't work out...

I mean, just how fragile do you have to be that Golf is considered an extreme sport?


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 31, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			If the arm doesn't improve over the next few days then that's what my consultant is going to tell me to do. He did say that I would probably be Ok to return to golf soon, but he will probably change that advice.

 The big problem for me now is that if I leave it till April, then that's when my Club subs are due. After wasting the last 2 years, I'm not sure I could justify another grand based on a possibility that it may have healed. I did that this year and it didn't work out...

I mean, just how fragile do you have to be that Golf is considered an extreme sport? 

Click to expand...

ever since you moved to that goat track you joined its been one thing or another mate,should have joined a proper club (you know were ) its the golfing gods my friend,take a break and get yourself 100%,the pangs of not playing will soon subside and you will be fighting fit next year,do what i did and put your membership on hold on medical grounds.


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 1, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			If the arm doesn't improve over the next few days then that's what my consultant is going to tell me to do. He did say that I would probably be Ok to return to golf soon, but he will probably change that advice.

 The big problem for me now is that if I leave it till April, then that's when my Club subs are due. After wasting the last 2 years, I'm not sure I could justify another grand based on a possibility that it may have healed. I did that this year and it didn't work out...

I mean, just how fragile do you have to be that Golf is considered an extreme sport? 

Click to expand...

Dan, don't go hanging your bats up mate.
Consider doing what 6inchcup suggests.
And if you aren't a member for next year, you know you'll get loads of games organised with us fools round the NW.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 1, 2014)

6inchcup said:



ever since you moved to that goat track you joined its been one thing or another mate,should have joined a proper club (you know were ) its the golfing gods my friend,take a break and get yourself 100%,the pangs of not playing will soon subside and you will be fighting fit next year,do what i did and put your membership on hold on medical grounds.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. I'm not sure that I can blame the Goat Track, but a lengthy rest is the best idea.. I'm gonna contact the Club this week to enquire about a medical extension...



gregbwfc said:



			Dan, don't go hanging your bats up mate.
Consider doing what 6inchcup suggests.
And if you aren't a member for next year, you know you'll get loads of games organised with us fools round the NW.
		
Click to expand...

The bats will be kept mate, no worries about that 
Looks like social games with the NW mafia will be my best option??


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 1, 2014)

Good stuff :thup:
I hurt my back pretty bad last winter and spoke to our place about options if I couldn't play for a bit.
Got told I could suspend my membership for up to 12 months if needs be (I didn't after all), but it was good to have the option.
Might be leaving there too, so if you accept my offer of a game, you might not need to worry about Preston breaking you again 
Hope it all goes well and you're back hacking it round with the rest of us.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Good stuff :thup:
I hurt my back pretty bad last winter and spoke to our place about options if I couldn't play for a bit.
Got told I could suspend my membership for up to 12 months if needs be (I didn't after all), but it was good to have the option.
Might be leaving there too, so if you accept my offer of a game, you might not need to worry about Preston breaking you again 
Hope it all goes well and you're back hacking it round with the rest of us.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, you'll always find a game in the NW Dan, enough lads to take a few bob of you, with that vanity handicap. :whoo:

Where are you thinking of going to Andy, surely most are a step down from Preston.


----------



## Junior (Sep 1, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Good stuff :thup:
I hurt my back pretty bad last winter and spoke to our place about options if I couldn't play for a bit.
Got told I could suspend my membership for up to 12 months if needs be (I didn't after all), but it was good to have the option.
Might be leaving there too, so if you accept my offer of a game, you might not need to worry about Preston breaking you again 
Hope it all goes well and you're back hacking it round with the rest of us.
		
Click to expand...


Greg / Danny - Your both always welcome at Lymm anytime !!!


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 1, 2014)

Would love to get a game in there before the sticks go into hibernation for the year mate :thup:


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 1, 2014)

Me and Gary are playing this Sunday.


----------



## Vikingman (Sep 1, 2014)

Junior said:



			Greg / Danny - Your both always welcome at Lymm anytime !!!
		
Click to expand...

Hey Junior, if you sort out a knock do you mind doing your bit for "care in the community" and let me tag along.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Hey Junior, if you sort out a knock do you mind doing your bit for "care in the community" and let me tag along.
		
Click to expand...

Dave, are you getting your name down for finals day, at Wallasey?

Be good to see you there matey.:thup:

I know Fish has got no.24 spot, but some others are only provisional.


----------



## Junior (Sep 1, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Hey Junior, if you sort out a knock do you mind doing your bit for "care in the community" and let me tag along.
		
Click to expand...

Course mate. Let me check the diary and i'll put something up!!!  I reckon it will be a few weekends away tho as there is a comp this w/e, then its finals weekend and then autumn medal the weekend after. 

Im strugglint for days off in the week as ive used a stack of hols for golf this year already and my missus would string me up if i took anymore


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			If the arm doesn't improve over the next few days then that's what my consultant is going to tell me to do. He did say that I would probably be Ok to return to golf soon, but he will probably change that advice.

 The big problem for me now is that if I leave it till April, then that's when my Club subs are due. After wasting the last 2 years, I'm not sure I could justify another grand based on a possibility that it may have healed. I did that this year and it didn't work out...

I mean, just how fragile do you have to be that Golf is considered an extreme sport? 

Click to expand...

Danny don't worry about your OOM matches as well. Ive told you this already but you still tried to play them lol. We have a plan in place for injuries & no shows etc. Theres no point you busting your arm even more rushing it, just get the rest/treatment it needs and come back when your ready.

Your always welcome for a game at Bolton as well anytime mate. Im sure the pro will find you a nice member to take you round 

Don't waste anymore money on membership as this is putting pressure on you to get back playing, just take your time with it and get it right. I know a few of the north west lot are knocking on but most of us will still be here next summer and beyond


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Danny don't worry about your OOM matches as well. Ive told you this already but you still tried to play them lol. We have a plan in place for injuries & no shows etc. Theres no point you busting your arm even more rushing it, just get the rest/treatment it needs and come back when your ready.

Your always welcome for a game at Bolton as well anytime mate. Im sure the pro will find you a nice member to take you round 

Don't waste anymore money on membership as this is putting pressure on you to get back playing, just take your time with it and get it right. I know a few of the north west lot are knocking on but most of us will still be here next summer and beyond 

Click to expand...

Genuine LOL... Nobody could ever accuse me of showing any level of intelligence could they? I've taken every bit of good advice I've been given and completely ignored it..

Not any more though, I need to fully heal before I commit another grand to a membership I'm just not using. I've also got an appointment to see a specialist in a few weeks as the joint is just not healing the way it should. 

I've also got to see ANOTHER Doctor as I have just been diagnosed with a Bradycardia.. A resting heart rate of just 45bpm is apparently only normal for athletes, and I doubt that anyone would mistake me for one of those... At the rate I'm going, my Doctor is going to be inviting me to her house for BBQ's and Family events!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Bradycardia..
		
Click to expand...

Whats that Dan, some sort of brandy/barcadi shandy?:cheers:

Sounds heart related, hope all goes well mate.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Whats that Dan, some sort of brandy/barcadi shandy?:cheers:

Sounds heart related, hope all goes well mate.
		
Click to expand...

I wish mate.. It's a heart rate thats slower than it should be. They reckon that 60bpm is average. Anything below 50 is classified as a Bradycardia. Mine has been at 45bpm for a good few years. Not sure of the reason, or if it's serious, but it may account for some of my minor issues. All to do with the amount of oxygen being carried in the blood. If there isn't enough oxygen, then it would account for my constant tiredness, lack of concentration and inability to handle more than 5 pints of Black Sheep without spouting BS!!


----------

